
IU Study Suggests Fabric Could Help Fight Coronavirus - TruffleLabs
https://www.insideindianabusiness.com/story/42147198/iu-study-suggests-fabric-could-help-fight-coronavirus
======
TruffleLabs
I saw this and thought of those old style bug zappers ;)

------
aim4min
20,000 leagues under the sea style!

